# Any reviews for modchipcentral.com?



## pcm720 (May 17, 2017)

So I've decided to RGH my Xbox 360 Slim (Trinity), and it looks like modchipcentral.com is the only shop that has Xecuter's DemoN and CR4 XL available for order.
However, I've seen some negative reviews while searching the Web.
Has anyone ordered from them lately?

Thanks.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 17, 2017)

pcm720 said:


> So I've decided to RGH my Xbox 360 Slim (Trinity), and it looks like modchipcentral.com is the only shop that has Xecuter's DemoN and CR4 XL available for order.
> However, I've seen some negative reviews while searching the Web.
> Has anyone ordered from them lately?
> 
> Thanks.


I ordered a DSTwo+ from there, I got it in two months because it was backordered. But during that time, customers service helped me out. They're trust worthy


----------



## pcm720 (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I ordered a DSTwo+ from there, I got it in two months because it was backordered. But during that time, customers service helped me out. They're trust worthy



Thanks for the answer. Made my order today and they already shipped it


----------

